# Uiterlijk > Transpiratie >  Zweetbultjes

## chrizzaxo

Laatste tijd veel last van zweetbultjes op de voeten.
Oorzaak waarschijnlijk teveel in sandalen of slippers buiten in de zon werken.
Kousen is voor mij geen optie.
Wie weet er een effektieve bestrijdingsmethode om die toch pijnlijke en jeukende bultjes tegen te gaan ?

mvg........chriz

----------


## Wendy

Wat ik begrijp heb je op de plaatsen waar je sandalen of slippers je huid aanraken pijnlijke, jeukende bultjes hebt. Bij mij helpt talkpoeder goed. Daardoor zweet het minder. Hopelijk heb je er nog wat aan, nu het mooie weer waarschijnlijk voorbij is.

Groetjes, Wendy

----------

